# Epec valid for re entry ?



## Ramblin Man (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there, does anyone know if the EPEC is valid for re entry ? 

i.e if iarrived had a look for work - no luck - then left the country and then came back to look again ?

I am applying for televion broadcasting jobs at the moment from the uk but if i have no interest will have to follow up on arrival.

thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you got your EPEC ?

The approval form states the conditions of your pass, and I was told it could vary, depending upon the persons country of origin.

Do a look up on ICA - Home - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore or do please read the EPEC terms and conditions.


----------

